# Strobes n more E4 install



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

grill lights installed using weatherproof connectors.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*strobes n more E4*


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I like that! clean and simple, Nice job!!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice looking truck and installation. I do have one question though. Do you use that truck to plow? (Understanding that blue lights are for volunteer fire fighters in NY.) The reason I ask is that the bra Ford provides for covering the entire grill while plowing would completely hide those bad boys. Bummer.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Too Stroked;1474965 said:


> Nice looking truck and installation. I do have one question though. Do you use that truck to plow? (Understanding that blue lights are for volunteer fire fighters in NY.) The reason I ask is that the bra Ford provides for covering the entire grill while plowing would completely hide those bad boys. Bummer.


I haven't bought a plow for this truck yet and after this season, I'm glad I didn't! As far as the bra, it's a gasser, so I don't think I'll need one!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

AND, thanks for the props on the install. LED's are SOOOO much easier then strobes! I can't give enough props to Ford for the upfitter switches either.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*E44*

mounts in. Just waiting for the arrival of my E44!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*E44*

E44 installed and custom flash shield attached


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks good!! Is your FD in Pulaski??


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

As a matter of fact it is!


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thought thats what I saw on the trucks. We come up every Oct. for three weekends salmon/steelhead fishing.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*strobesnmore*






E44 video and new custom brackets


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

just curious.... doesn't the law state that emergency lighting must be visible 360 degrees....not trying to cause any crap just asking ....that what ohio law is


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

csi.northcoast;1476393 said:


> just curious.... doesn't the law state that emergency lighting must be visible 360 degrees....not trying to cause any crap just asking ....that what ohio law is


Yes it does. I have strobes in the parking lamps front and rear that can be seen from the side and rear. With that said, no one cares! The police have better things to do then harass vol. firefighters! Plus, driving to the fire department only requires people in front of me to see the light........Thumbs Up


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

very true.... but being both a vol and paid ff for 20 years, i know and i am sure you do about morons trying to sue your @@#$$ off because they were texting/drunk/putting on make up when they slammed in the side of you.....


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

csi.northcoast;1476399 said:


> very true.... but being both a vol and paid ff for 20 years, i know and i am sure you do about morons trying to sue your @@#$$ off because they were texting/drunk/putting on make up when they slammed in the side of you.....


blue lights are just for members. Red lights are chief vehicles. If they run into the side of me it's because they ran a red light or a stop sign since I have to obey them! If I were a chief I would have more side visible lights. I've been a police officer for 9 years so I know about law suits! Thumbs Up


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you have any close up pictures without the strobes on? I just purchased the E4's and I am trying to get some ideas on how to instal them in the grill of my f350.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

AG09;1527396 said:


> Do you have any close up pictures without the strobes on? I just purchased the E4's and I am trying to get some ideas on how to instal them in the grill of my f350.


No close ups but if you look at the first picture, you can see how they are mounted. I used a metal plate, behind the grill, to basically clamp it to the grill.

Actually, photograph three and five show close ups of behind the grill. The front is just against the grill since they are waterproof.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

blueline38;1527488 said:


> No close ups but if you look at the first picture, you can see how they are mounted. I used a metal plate, behind the grill, to basically clamp it to the grill.
> 
> Actually, photograph three and five show close ups of behind the grill. The front is just against the grill since they are waterproof.


Does the e4 stick out far being that it is mounted in the front? Did you use the black pad they give you when you installed it? Also what did you use to make your plug? Where did you buy it?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*E4*



AG09;1527495 said:


> Does the e4 stick out far being that it is mounted in the front? Did you use the black pad they give you when you installed it? Also what did you use to make your plug? Where did you buy it?


I'll post some pics here in a minute to show their depth. They do not stick out past the chrome. I left the black foam on. My plugs are weather pack which I got from a local emergency light install shop. They can be found at http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/weather-pack-kits-c-74.html fairly cheap. They work good and make for a professional "looking" installation!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Pardon the bad photographs. It's night and the truck is filthy!


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you for the close ups.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

AG09;1527612 said:


> Thank you for the close ups.


No problem, hope they help!


----------

